# BBC Olympic app for Android



## cally6008 (27 July 2012)

It won't work and play the videos

BBC have screwed up releasing an app for android users that is made for adobe flash player, when adobe flash player is not longer supported for users of android 4.0 and above 

(or words to that effect)

We'll have to go via google to the actual bbc website and watch it from there


----------

